# Travel Destinations > South America >  Using a mobile phone on my trip to South/North America/Canada etc..

## Travel4

Hi Everyone, hope you are all ok!

I will be going on a trip on the back of a motorbike - 30,000 miles, starting in Buenos Aires, down to the bottom of South America, all the way up the west side through Argentina, Chile (I hope) Bolivia, Peru, Equador, Colombia, Panama, Mexico, US, Canada, Alaska, back down and across to New York..

My question is about mobile phones, as I have never done a trip of this kind before I don't know how it works. I have a UK quad band phone that has a UK sim card in it, I will want to text people at home. Soooo should I put credit on the UK pay as you go sim before I go or buy a new sim when I get to Buenos Aires?? Are they easy to get hold of and add credit to?

Any idea of the costs involved in texting back home and recieving text messages?


Thanks!!

----------


## rojpetric

I would greatly appreciate input regarding the best cell phone plan based on the following travel pattern:
 frequently travel around North America (Canada/US), probably wouldn´t need more than 120minutes/month of outgoing calls and incoming calls,no/minimal text messages required; so pay-per-use is fine

----------

